# Roberto's Builds



## Rattlehead83 (Jul 6, 2018)

I've started an Ibanez RGA-like build few days ago.


Neck through, 3 pieces maple and walnut;
Body wings are ash and walnut.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Jul 6, 2018)

Not the pickup i'm gonna put in, just one for a fit-test.


----------



## warped (Jul 8, 2018)

Nice looking top and fretboard  Making some good progress and good job on the truss rod access - very neat. Always liked the RG shape


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Walshy (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice to see you using hand tools on the back of the neck. Any time you can avoid flying sawdust, without creating loads of extra work, do it.

Maybe consider finishing the neck next time before you glue on the wings. This means you're not lugging around a heavy object for the rest of the build process and means you do do fretwork without the horns getting in the way.

Looking great so far!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Jul 9, 2018)

Walshy said:


> Nice to see you using hand tools on the back of the neck. Any time you can avoid flying sawdust, without creating loads of extra work, do it.
> 
> Maybe consider finishing the neck next time before you glue on the wings. This means you're not lugging around a heavy object for the rest of the build process and means you do do fretwork without the horns getting in the way.
> 
> Looking great so far!


Thank you for the tip! I've seen some guys doing it, I guess I'll try that on my next build.


----------



## Walshy (Jul 9, 2018)

I just recall my first two neck-thrus and issues I had.

Some very nice wood you've used so far. What frets material and hardware are you going with?


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Jul 9, 2018)

I will put some 2.7mm nickel frets.
The bridge: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...830.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dLnejT5

Tuners: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-S...405.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dbHIeRu

Pickups: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...955.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dQR5EG9

They're not the best, not the worst either. Those surely aren't genuine grovers but the reviews made me give them a shot. The pickups have some nice samples too.
I'm still waiting for them to arrive in my post.

The thing with buying not so expensive hardware is that I'm in highschool and can't get a well-paid job now, and I don't want to spend my parents money on brand stuff.
I just hope I could start selling these guitars for a second income in the future.


----------



## Walshy (Jul 10, 2018)

Don't worry about using Ali stuff - am sure they will be great. I have used Vanson stuff in the UK, which is a budget brand, and I swear they come from the same factory as Gotoh because they look and feel identical. Plenty of luthiery bargains to be found if you're on a budget. If you get burned, you live and learn.

Nickel is nice and easy to work and polish, so that's a good choice. Guess you will need string thru holes if you're using that kind of bridge - a pillar drill with adequate throat depth will come in handy. Sully does a great tutorial on it on YouTube.

Looking forward to seeing this progress.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Jul 10, 2018)

Yes, i ll be using some string caps. 
Thanks!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 16, 2018)

Looking great so far!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Jul 17, 2018)

I'll put a CTS volume, a 3-way swtich and 2 dpdt mini switches. These are just for marking.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Rattlehead83 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Lemonbaby (Jul 17, 2018)

Looks great so far!


----------



## crackout (Jul 18, 2018)

Nice (lawn)!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Albake21 (Jul 18, 2018)

Wow this is turning out great!


----------



## Omzig (Jul 18, 2018)

Great work,has a cool Agile like vibe to it


----------



## JimF (Jul 19, 2018)

Impressive work!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Jul 19, 2018)

Thank you, man!


----------



## Walshy (Jul 19, 2018)

Very nice work.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Aug 16, 2018)

Made a real slow progress due to my limited spare time, but here are the latest steps:









3 oil coats, same with the wax. 


I tried to make some hemispherical frets, it went pretty good. They are polished up to 7000 grit + polish paste


42 mm nut


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Aug 16, 2018)

My CTS pot is factory-broken..... Guess I'll stick with my bridge pup straight to the jack for a while 

It plays real nice! 2 mm action from my first set-up, no buzz, the frets feel like heaven.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 16, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Aug 16, 2018)

Cheers, bro!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Oct 30, 2018)

My Skervesen Swan inspired build, and the first 7 I make. This shape is so boner material I really had to do it 








2,5 mm action in this photo, just a higher one from the first set-up




*-Specs:

Wood: 

-Ash/Walnut/Oak for the body wings

-Walnut/Maple for the neck

-Maple as fretboard

-Walnut control plate

Finish: -Acrylic glossy lacquer on the body/HS
-Oil/wax for the griff and fb

Hardware:

-Bridge: Ormsby 7 string multiscale

-Pickup: Dimarzio Blaze 7

Controale: -Volume(CTS B500k)

-Tone(Alpha B500k)

-Mini switch On/On for coil split

-Truss-rod: double action

-Frets: 24 Dunlop 6105

-Nut: Bone

-Tuners: OEM, they hold damn good, tight feel and good grip.*


----------



## Defyantly (Oct 30, 2018)

Dude!!! Amazing builds! Those fret ends are heavenly looking! I bet she plays like a dream!!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes, indeed!


----------



## JK-PA (Oct 30, 2018)

Beautiful guitar, man! Even tho I'm not really into the shape, the craftsmanship is impressive!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Oct 30, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Siggevaio (Oct 30, 2018)

Impressive work, man! Real lookers both of them.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Oct 31, 2018)

Apreciate it!


----------



## Bunkatronic (Nov 5, 2018)

This is lovely dude!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Dec 2, 2018)

Demo from a kind dude:


----------



## pondman (Dec 2, 2018)

Handsome builds.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Dec 2, 2018)

pondman said:


> Handsome builds.


Thank you, master!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hello! I've been sketching a hollow body guitar and I can't decide between the 2 upper horn details.

Which one do you like more?


----------



## JimF (Feb 3, 2019)

Definitely A


----------



## Defyantly (Feb 4, 2019)

A. FTW. B looks too much like the upper just got cut off.


----------



## Albake21 (Feb 4, 2019)

A definitely looks more "normal" so I say that one, but on the other hand B definitely looks different and not in a bad way. So I say if you want to be safe, go with A. If you want to be different/unique go with B.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Feb 4, 2019)

Forgot to mention it'll be a fanned fret:




The last 2 are made by the recommendations of a friend. Still, I would go for the first one. Damnit, I'm making the templates tonight, should have posted this some days before )


----------



## jwade (Feb 5, 2019)

That kind of reminds me of Viks Caprice model.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 5, 2019)

jwade said:


> That kind of reminds me of Viks Caprice model.


yep and b reminds me of a soultool laguz or a relish mary jane.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Feb 5, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yep and b reminds me of a soultool laguz or a relish mary jane.



Never seen these 2 before  That was just my intuition.

Funny how these 2 brands both use the same pickup height screw method I want to do, which I firstly saw on a Tausch guitar:


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Feb 9, 2019)

Well I remained with the B shape.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm sure that epoxy looks better in real life


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Mar 9, 2019)

Routed the neck pocket:


----------



## Defyantly (Mar 11, 2019)

Nice to see this come alive! What are your plans on finishing? Also that ferret looks super thick, 1/2"? I might have missed it earlier in the thread but are you mounting the pickups from the back? If so how thick is the top?


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Mar 12, 2019)

Defyantly said:


> Nice to see this come alive! What are your plans on finishing? Also that ferret looks super thick, 1/2"? I might have missed it earlier in the thread but are you mounting the pickups from the back? If so how thick is the top?



I'll leave it natural, maybe the body will be covered in glossy lacquer, but the griff will surely have only oil and wax on it. 

I will be monting the pups like in these photos.




They're not made by me, some nice dude drew them.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 12, 2019)

Oh that's super clever with the pickups. 

Especially soldering the spring. Gonna have to try that on every guitar from now on.


----------



## Defyantly (Mar 12, 2019)

GENIUS!!!!



uh...did you leave enough room to angle the pickup in like the picture shows?


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Mar 13, 2019)

Does this answer your enquire?


----------



## Defyantly (Mar 13, 2019)

Ah yes. For some reason my eyes kept seeing the pickup routes only being pickup sized not routed into the chambered portion as well. Are you doing an upper horn toggle i.e. les paul style? Just wondering due to the circle cut out in the upper horn? I have always felt that that was one of the best positions for a pickup selector when you are an exaggerated strummer.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Mar 13, 2019)

Yes, the switch will sit right there.
Also, I will not use a magnet like in the picture to catch the pup at the surface, I could easily change it's polarity and make it sound like something else )


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Rattlehead83 (May 2, 2019)

I've done a lot of progress on this one:





Ibanez Super 58 and EMG HZ H4 pups.


Blue glow-in-the-dark epoxy






Started filling the pores with sawdust andshellac today. Took too many fkin hours . I rediscovered Jinjer and it helped me going through this boring part.




This has 5 coats on, after that i scuff-sanded it.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (May 3, 2019)

nice builds, where are you located?


----------



## Rattlehead83 (May 3, 2019)

Erick Kroenen said:


> nice builds, where are you located?


Thanks! I'm from Romania.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Rattlehead83 (May 22, 2019)

Finally done! This one took more than 4 months, my longest build... but it's worth the time spent on every detail.


EMG Hz bridge pup and Ibanez Super 58 in the neck



25.25"-26.5" multiscale, very balaced with 10-46 strings








I also started my brand


----------



## Albake21 (May 22, 2019)

Damn that came out beautiful! The only thing I'd want to change is the black EMG for a gold cover. What kind of poly did you use?


----------



## Rattlehead83 (May 22, 2019)

Thanks! 
Yeah, I'd make that mod too. It's not polyurethane, it's acrylic lacquer.


----------



## Albake21 (May 22, 2019)

Rattlehead83 said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah, I'd make that mod too. It's not polyurethane, it's acrylic lacquer.


Oh wow it came out very nicely, spray on?


----------



## Rattlehead83 (May 22, 2019)

Yep, used 2 cans(400 ml each) on this one.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 26, 2019)

Look great! I gotta ask, though, what is the epoxy design in the body?


----------



## Rattlehead83 (May 27, 2019)

Thanks! It's just a random pattern.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Rattlehead83 (Aug 3, 2019)

Making first steps for a multiscale 7 string:


Poplar burl top on walnut body.


Got the schematics done in AutoCad, this one's just for adjustments purpose.


This walnut body blank has a nice curly and spalted back.


5-piece Wenge-Ash veneer neck


Absolutely succeeded when cutting the scarf joint. Had plenty of room to move backwards, as I've glued some maple for the headstock.


Damn, working with wenge gives me insta tan.




Filled the most holes with light green epoxy, but this butterfly shape will have some clear epoxy on top.



There are some nice pareidolia everywhere, including this bulldog's face.


----------



## Defyantly (Aug 4, 2019)

Very nice. Where do you guys get these burl tops? Are they like hundreds of dollars? I can only find these thick slices that are super expensive.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Aug 4, 2019)

I got mine from a serbian dude, his FB page is called Quality Tonewood. I paid around $130 for this one, including shipping taxes. 
In the US there is Larose Guitars, which has some nice slim tops at good prices.


----------



## atracksler (Aug 4, 2019)

Is the headstock just maple? (Not Wenge at all?)


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Aug 4, 2019)

Yup, and the transition is made with a black mahogany veneer. The headstock will have some zebrano veneer on top too.


----------



## Merrekof (Aug 4, 2019)

Wtf, how old are you? I read something about highschool! 

Nice builds dammit. Especially that burl with green epoxy. You are doing great!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm 18 now ) Thank you!


----------



## atracksler (Aug 4, 2019)

Rattlehead83 said:


> Yup, and the transition is made with a black mahogany veneer. The headstock will have some zebrano veneer on top too.



Can you post a picture of the side?


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Aug 4, 2019)

This is one I shot in good light yesterday, not really much to see by now.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Aug 11, 2019)

So I have some Seymour Duncan Blackouts 7 and I'm thinking about making some wooden covers for them.

The thing intriguing me is if the pups already have plastic covers over the magnet bars, then will an additional piece of wood diminish the overall output?

I will try putting a thin piece of wood over my pickups on a finished guitar as a test, but I want to know if someone had done something like this before.


----------



## Zoobiedood (Aug 12, 2019)

Those look amazing!


----------



## MSS (Aug 12, 2019)

Just found this thread. Darn nice work!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks, man!


----------



## Defyantly (Aug 12, 2019)

Those pickup covers look sick! Do you plan on selling them?


----------



## Merrekof (Aug 12, 2019)

As far as my knowledge of pickups and magnets go, these wooden covers might lower the output but I wouldn't worry about it. I dont think the difference will be audible. The wood itself won't stop the magnetic field, but the distance between the magnets/coils and the strings is a bit higher. That will probably be the only difference. So, the thinner the covers, the better.. 

But then I remember that active pickups have a smaller magnetic field than passive pickups. So the string height shouldn't be too high with active pups.

Why don't you test it yourself? You have the resources.


----------



## atracksler (Aug 12, 2019)

Crimson guitars has a build on YouTube with wooden pickup covers....


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Aug 13, 2019)

Defyantly said:


> Those pickup covers look sick! Do you plan on selling them?


I should have mentioned I didn't make them. Who makes that many prototype covers then asks if they're good for something? ))



Merrekof said:


> As far as my knowledge of pickups and magnets go, these wooden covers might lower the output but I wouldn't worry about it. I dont think the difference will be audible. The wood itself won't stop the magnetic field, but the distance between the magnets/coils and the strings is a bit higher. That will probably be the only difference. So, the thinner the covers, the better..
> 
> But then I remember that active pickups have a smaller magnetic field than passive pickups. So the string height shouldn't be too high with active pups.
> 
> Why don't you test it yourself? You have the resources.


There's some vital information about the active pickups, thank you for clarifying it! It's actually the first time I'm going to put a battery in my guitar. I was thinking doing the cover 2 mm thick at the top.



atracksler said:


> Crimson guitars has a build on YouTube with wooden pickup covers....



Yes, I've seen the whole progress of this one, but the pickup there has open coils, so it doesn't count )


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Aug 13, 2019)

I've just tested the idea with some 2,5 mm piece of glued veneer and it literally has no impact to the output and sustain.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Sep 3, 2019)

Made a bit of progress with the neck:


MDF template.





I'm selling padouk sawdust if you're interested.


Went for this odd method of natural binding, where padouk meets the maple at the 3rd fret on the bass side.



Inlays done.



Some nice 40 grit sandpaper brushed-like feel. This is a 12" radius.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Sep 3, 2019)

Binding glued.










Some epoxy with phosphorescent blue pigment poweder.


----------



## neun Arme (Sep 4, 2019)

This neck is gorgeous!


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Sep 4, 2019)

You do great work for someone so young! Keep it up sir


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## KR250 (Sep 4, 2019)

Looking cool! Becoming a big fan of padauk lately. I'm curious how the epoxy inlay's turn out. I tried some Zpoxy and glow powder and it came out quite porous though I've mixed both a high concentration of epoxy on a previous build, and a high concentration of powder in the second.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 4, 2019)

That's a really unique and cool way to do binding, looks awesome!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Sep 5, 2019)

KR250 said:


> Looking cool! Becoming a big fan of padauk lately. I'm curious how the epoxy inlay's turn out. I tried some Zpoxy and glow powder and it came out quite porous though I've mixed both a high concentration of epoxy on a previous build, and a high concentration of powder in the second.



Ideed, it gets porous with epoxy too, but I managed to get minimal bubbles:




Got the 9th fret in (which is the neutral one) just for test. They will have hemispherical fret ends.


Sanded all the way to P7000 grit.


The inlays are blue in reality, but the photo makes them look greyish


----------



## Albake21 (Sep 5, 2019)

Rattlehead83 said:


> Ideed, it gets porous with epoxy too, but I managed to get minimal bubbles:
> View attachment 72528
> View attachment 72529
> View attachment 72530
> ...


Your builds are so damn clean! Did you have any wood working experience before guitar building? Also what did you use to make your fret ends?


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks! I just used a grinder and a regular fret crowning file for rounding the edge.

At 12 I went to some sculpture lessons taught by a priest, with whom I'm still friend this day and I plane my woods in his workshop 

In rest, my dad had a lot of traditional and power tools, and I got to use them from time to time. Before entering high school, at 15, I was contemplating about building my own guitar on which I'd hopefully play the songs I was listening to that time.

First 3 of them were a fail, or just prototypes, how I like to call them, and to mention I never held an actual electric guitar until I made one later:


The one in the left is my 1st, the other is the second.


Please observe my way of thinking those metal nuts will actually hold the strings tension in place. And also I was using just spruce 


The third and the most ambitious of these ones, never had at least some strings attached because I didn't even have a proper bridge and scale length at was still an unknown concept for me.

After I wanted something more special, so I made an acoustic flying-v, a Jackson Kelly inspired one, and some kind of Hetfield's Iron Cross. They're all on my YT channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBk3IPVwJeRjnHuyst1fJ1g/


----------



## Albake21 (Sep 5, 2019)

Rattlehead83 said:


> Thanks! I just used a grinder and a regular fret crowning file for rounding the edge.
> 
> At 12 I went to some sculpture lessons taught by a priest, with whom I'm still friend this day and I plane my woods in his workshop
> 
> ...


Thank you for the background! Very interesting to see how well you've progressed. I need to realize that things take time as my first two builds didn't come out how I wanted them to.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Sep 5, 2019)

Don't worry, man, you have the capability of working with wood and transforming it into a guitar now, you may need some more knowledge about luthiery to avoid mistakes. I actually take a lot of time to think when I do something and then what if it goes wrong and how can I fix it; experience just makes you build them more easlily and without anxiety.
For 3 years I've been learning almost every day from FB groups, luthiers on YT and forums like this one


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Sep 8, 2019)

Here is how I hammer in frets:


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Sep 11, 2019)

After waiting one whole month in vain for a CNC operator to help me out with the body, I decided it's time to do it the hard way... again 




Cutting and shaping the template literally took only 10 minutes.



Look at that spalting. I didn't get more photos of the sides back yet, that'd be next time.


And so I had to build a quick jig for planning the top, worked well.


----------



## Defyantly (Sep 11, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Deor (Sep 12, 2019)

That body shape is seriously cool!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Sep 15, 2019)

And because those who've seen this engraving shape said it's the PUMA logo, that actually wants to be a cheetah 





Instead of rounded edges or a belly hole, I chose to use a 45° bit. Will also need to fill that crack again.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Sep 15, 2019)

Tried to look a bit forward and did some virtual coloring of the top:



1A


1B


1C


2A


2B


2C


3A


3B


3C

I'll have to decide quickly, as this build is getting more&more close to finish stage


----------



## Defyantly (Sep 16, 2019)

I vote for 1A the all green or 1B


----------



## atracksler (Sep 16, 2019)

1A or 2A


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 16, 2019)

1A


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Sep 16, 2019)

I appreciate you guys for the interest given, but I haven't mentioned I'm doing a color option pool, as I tend to follow my own principles and don't want anyone to get mad at me for that


----------



## Defyantly (Sep 16, 2019)

Its no worries. Its on the internet so people are "entitled" to their opinion. Either way you go its gonna look great! Your builds always do.


----------



## KR250 (Sep 16, 2019)

1A or 1B for me. I like the reddish (or natural red) color in 1B, but applied like 1A.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Sep 17, 2019)

Not a big burl fan, so: solid matte grey!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Oct 15, 2019)

Just a bit of a progress made:

Filled that cheetah silhouette


Added luminlays to 15th,17th,19th,21st,24th frets



Made some plates at the CNC for the control and battery cavities




I glued some top leftover with a piece of mahogany venner undeneath on the headstock



Before meeting uncle Jack


After


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Oct 17, 2019)

I also had a commissioned build going on in parallel with the 7 string.












That's a piece of maple veneer applied on maple wood 
The client said it looks fine to him so I didn't bother taking it off to embellish it just a tiny bit

This was an old romanian Reghin guitar whose body shape was altered from a strat-style to this odd thing


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Oct 23, 2019)

Finished it! Plays phenomenally, I really dig the active pups.












I uploaded more photos here: https://imgur.com/a/4NU0wZf


----------



## Defyantly (Oct 29, 2019)

Dude that is a gorgeous looking build! Congrats! I do have to ask one question though.....are you worried about the low B strings angle on that nut? It seems a that it would put a lot of tension on the side and would be prone to cracking. but any way again, Great build, you are producing some top-notch builds! Keep it up!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you, sir! Indeed, that angle isn't quite optimal, but in the end I've slotted the nut in a way it cannot crack or allow the string to slip away.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Dec 5, 2019)

Here I show how I applied the finish, besides the photos of the building process.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Jan 19, 2020)

My simplest project until now, it's a commissioned build for a friend. 

Built the body from a piece of meranti, the neck is from a Squier. As for the electronics, I've used some Blade Texas Pro pups, volume, tone and a 5-way switch.


----------



## Droptune666 (Jan 31, 2020)

Very cool builds man! Just discovered you today. Love the progress and story that shows how much you’ve progressed already. Looking forward to seeing what’s to come from your workshop


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Feb 1, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Dec 21, 2020)

I finished this one a while ago. It was a nice challenge, as by the middle of the process I've moved to London, where I had limited tools and had to improvise a lot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 21, 2020)

That's really cool. It looks like you've come a long way. Your builds are getting a lot cleaner looking. Congrats!


----------



## Aliascent (Dec 22, 2020)

It looks stunning and there are lots of small details making it great ( headstock design,small holes), it really comes together.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Apr 6, 2021)

I assembled an authorised Washburn ML kit. Plays heavenly.


----------



## JimF (Apr 7, 2021)

An authorised kit?! Tell us more...
Looks fantastic! Very much like the custom made one Gary Holt sold to Ola Englund


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 7, 2021)

beautiful work mate, the headstock on that last 7 is awesome. reading your progress over the thread is inspiring, and I'm excited to see what you build next!


----------



## j3ps3 (Apr 8, 2021)

JimF said:


> An authorised kit?! Tell us more...
> Looks fantastic! Very much like the custom made one Gary Holt sold to Ola Englund


This. I need to know where to get one.


----------



## ElRay (Apr 8, 2021)

Rattlehead83 said:


> I assembled an authorised Washburn ML kit. Plays heavenly.
> ...
> View attachment 92216
> ...


Is that a Bill Lawrence Pick-up in the bridge?


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Apr 8, 2021)

ElRay said:


> Is that a Bill Lawrence Pick-up in the bridge?


Yes, sounds huge!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Apr 8, 2021)

JimF said:


> An authorised kit?! Tell us more...
> Looks fantastic! Very much like the custom made one Gary Holt sold to Ola Englund





j3ps3 said:


> This. I need to know where to get one.



Pm me for details.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Sep 12, 2021)

This is the last build of mine and the one I've enjoyed the most.


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## neun Arme (Sep 13, 2021)

Dude, this is gorgeous!


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Sep 13, 2021)

Very glad I found this thread. Great stuff!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Sep 13, 2021)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 14, 2021)

I love that last one! Super cool f hole.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 14, 2021)

Look'n good, duder.


----------



## eddiewarlock (Sep 19, 2021)

that one looks good man! i see you're using chinese hardware, i think those locking tuners are decent, as good as gotoh or grover. Is the bridge a hipshot copy as well? I bought a couple of those


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Sep 19, 2021)

Those tuners hold just as tight as other from big brands, and yes, the bridge is a copy.


----------



## eddiewarlock (Sep 20, 2021)

Yes, i do believe those tuners are really good. Last year, Musiclily sent me a set of locking tuners and i think they are as good as anything by grover or gotoh. Maybe not sperzel, but i think they are pretty good, specially for the price.

Same with those guyker bridges, they weight just as much as my original hipshot bridges. If they start making decent pickups, i'm in!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Mar 6, 2022)

Solipsist Apex 6

Specs:
○Sperzel black locking tuners
○Bare Knuckle Black Hawk pickups
○Hipshot Multiscale Bridge
○22 Hosco medium frets
○25"-26.5" scale length
○10"-14" fretboard compound radius
○18 mm neck thickness at the 1st fret
○19.5 mm neck thickness at the 12th fret
Controls:
○2 dedicated volumes, 1 push-pull for coil splitting both pickups
○3-way switch
○Cylinder jack
Woods&Finish
○Ash body, sandblasted with a white base&turquoise pores
○Flamed maple stained turquoise
○Maple/Ash&Mahogany veneer/Ebony cap Headstock
○Finish: Matte


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Rattlehead83 (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## CanserDYI (Mar 6, 2022)

Looks great man, love the neck heel.


----------



## Millul (Mar 8, 2022)

Wowza - cool design!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Mar 8, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Aug 14, 2022)

○25.5" scale

○13-piece neck

○birdseye maple fretboard

○ash body

○real stone top

○Sperzel Tuners

○24 stainless steel frets

○glow in the dark marks

○Seymour Duncan Alpha&Omega set

○Hipshot Bridge.

○Coil splitting(both pickups)

○1 volume

○3-way switch


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Aug 14, 2022)

Made this custom Cracke Finish 7 string for Dan Mumm 
















○Basswood body

○Multiscale 25.5"-27.5"

○Locking tuners

○Zero fret

○27 Stainless steel frets

○Spoke-wheel truss-rod

○Single pickup: SD Nazgul

○Hardtail bridge

○Tone&Volume


----------



## ElRay (Aug 15, 2022)

Rattlehead83 said:


> ○real stone top


Oh great, now there will be arguments about the tonal qualities of slate vs marble vs granite.

On a serious note, how thick is the veneer?


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Aug 16, 2022)

It's 1.2 mm thick


----------



## cptwngls (Aug 29, 2022)

I'm working on my first zero fret build and I'm wondering if you take any special considerations with the zero fret?

Is it leveled with the rest of the frets? Is it set a little higher? Did you modify it to be replaced more easily? 

Thanks and beautiful work!


----------



## Rattlehead83 (Aug 30, 2022)

It is leveled as the rest of the frets.

Think about it as pressing any other fret on the fingerboard. Shouldn't create any buzz


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 30, 2022)

cptwngls said:


> I'm working on my first zero fret build and I'm wondering if you take any special considerations with the zero fret?
> 
> Is it leveled with the rest of the frets? Is it set a little higher? Did you modify it to be replaced more easily?
> 
> Thanks and beautiful work!



Whatever material you use for the regular frets, go stainless for the zero fret. And leave it a little higher than the rest of your frets or simply use a fret size that's 0.1mm-0.2mm higher to begin with. Zero frets always get dents from the string exerting pressure to one exact spot and vibrating a little, so the string will dig into the material and sit lower over time.


----------

